# Worldmark & Interval



## Starviewer (Nov 14, 2013)

I understand Worldmark participates in both Interval & RCI. If you buy a resale, do you have the choice, or are you stuck with whatever the previous owner chose? I also read somewhere on TUG that Wyndham is requiring all _new_ WM owners to go with RCI. Which raises the question, does purchasing a resale make you a "new" owner (and hence will automatically get you RCI)?

Does Worldmark pay for II membership the same way Wyndham includes RCI with its program fees?

I'm already in RCI through my Wyndham account, and would like to get into II, particularly if it's included in the fees I'd pay anyway. 

Thanks, 
Chuck


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 14, 2013)

You can one or the other or both if you choose, I had II so a member with RCI will need to comment.   {I do not believe a WM ownership can be added to a Wyndham RCI account}


A developer purchase with Travelshare will come with an attached RCI membership, Those benefits do not transfer to a new owner who is not related so the RCI account falls off when resold.


You are free to choose either RCI or II for resale or after the fact, I do not believe Wyndham developer sales will "help" you with getting an II account.

WM II account can actually be your II account for other timeshares that are affiliated with II (Not Marriott, Sheraton/Westin, or Hyatt where they use II for their internal exchange process) can be added for a nominal fee saving you an additional annual membership


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 14, 2013)

Starviewer said:


> I understand Worldmark participates in both Interval & RCI. If you buy a resale, do you have the choice, or are you stuck with whatever the previous owner chose? I also read somewhere on TUG that Wyndham is requiring all _new_ WM owners to go with RCI. Which raises the question, does purchasing a resale make you a "new" owner (and hence will automatically get you RCI)?
> 
> Does Worldmark pay for II membership the same way Wyndham includes RCI with its program fees?
> 
> ...



Any WM owners can choose to join RCI or Interval or both.
Developer purchases can access RCI Points, with the RCI fee paid via the Travelshare dues which are additional to the WM maintenance fees. 
Theoretically, resale only has access to RCI Weeks, but I have a resale account and ended up with an RCI Points account.  
Resale owners pay for their own RCI or II accounts.  
II frequently has 2 for 1 or 3 for 2 etc deals so watch for those to pop up.  I haven't seen one for awhile, but I booked up until 2020 so haven't been watching.  
II provides much better bang for your buck.  I do most of my trading there only using RCI for a couple of Extra VAcations.  I have yet to find anything worth paying full price for via exchange through RCI.  The Vacation exchange threads at www.wmowners.com/forum will provide you with lots of good info on how to maximize your trading options.  

Sue


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 15, 2013)

sue1947 said:


> II frequently has 2 for 1 or 3 for 2 etc deals so watch for those to pop up.  I haven't seen one for awhile, but I booked up until 2020 so haven't been watching.



While II doesn't seem to offer the general open to all two for one deals as much as they used to, they do make individual offers.  We usually get an offer in the mail when our account renewal date is approaching.  That doesn't help for setting up a new account but it does make renewals more attractive.

RCI has discounts if you sign up for multiple years rather than a year at a time.  They will also run special renewal offers from time to time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Theoretically, resale only has access to RCI Weeks, but I have a resale account and ended up with an RCI Points account.



I wish my resale account included an account to access RCI Points.  How can I add that?  I only see weeks inventory.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 15, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wish my resale account included an account to access RCI Points.  How can I add that?  I only see weeks inventory.



Good news Cindy for only $10,000-$15,000 plus an additional monthly fee you too could access rci points with worldmark. :rofl:



> Question: Are there any differences in buying a Worldmark membership on the resale market versus buying directly from Worldmark/Wyndham?
> 
> Answer:  When you buy on the resale market you receive all the benefits of the Worldmark membership except one – you are not eligible for Travelshare.  Travelshare is a Wyndham program that provides Worldmark owners a few extra benefits outside of the Worldmark system including the ability to trade their Worldmark credits for Wyndham resorts and vacations.  *Travelshare can not be purchased on the resale market and is not transferable except to family members.  Thus, if you want Travelshare you will need to purchase it directly from Wyndham at the full retail price of $2.00- $3.05 per annual credit.  Wyndham requires owners to buy at least 5,000 credits and requires additional monthly fees.*


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2013)

Would Travelshare be good for all 46,000 of my points, or just the 5,000?


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 15, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Would Travelshare be good for all 46,000 of my points, or just the 5,000?



5K and doubtful if it would be worth $12-15K even if it did apply to all 46K points, you can exchange into where you can't reserve without it, the other travel benefits (cruise and air) are valued at 4-4.5 cents a point in equivalent cash value, you are paying more than that it maintenance fees so it make more sense to pay cash instead of using Worldmark Points


----------



## benyu2010 (Nov 16, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wish my resale account included an account to access RCI Points.  How can I add that?  I only see weeks inventory.



You can add as little as 2,000 developer credit to your (resale) account. You will have both travelshare benefits and access to RCI points with minimal Travelshare due.


----------

